# ¿Income Tax, Autoavaluo, Down Jones, Escrow account? Nuestro asesor financiero paso los 3000, Ayutuxte.



## fsabroso

Estimado Ayutuxte:

Un fuerte abrazo por toda esa ayuda, tan bien brindada y con esa amabilidad que te caracteriza.

+3,000 post que nos han servido para la declaración de impuestos, reducción de gastos de seguro, hipotecas, annuities, equities, etc., y todo lo que compete a la terminología financiera, y por supuesto en los demás foros.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

Felicidades, compañero. Espero poder colaborar contigo durante los siguiente 3000.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Amigo, Ayutuxte. Te deseo muchas felicidades en estos 3000 y realmente eres una estrella en la esfera financiera, y como dice fsabroso: Nuestro Asesor Financiero.
Hace rato que no me topo contigo por aquí, pero siempre será un placer para ambos compartir experiencias e ideas. Sigue con ese ritmo y no te pierdas.
Te deseo un buen fin de semana.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

fenixpollo said:


> Felicidades, compañero. Espero poder colaborar contigo durante los siguiente 3000.


 
Muchas gracias Fénixpollo:

Eso mismo espero yo, tener ese placer.....pero por los próximos ¡30,000 mínimo.!

Saludes


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Amigo, Ayutuxte. Te deseo muchas felicidades en estos 3000 y realmente eres una estrella en la esfera financiera, y como dice fsabroso: Nuestro Asesor Financiero.
> Hace rato que no me topo contigo por aquí, pero siempre será un placer para ambos compartir experiencias e ideas. Sigue con ese ritmo y no te pierdas.
> Te deseo un buen fin de semana.
> Saludos cordiales.
> CB.


 
Gracias estimado Cubaboy:

Ya teníamos varios hilos de por medio sin cruzar palabras, pero eso no le quita la alegría de volverte a saludar y a agradecer por la congratulación, lejos de eso, la incrementa.


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades Ayutuxte! Siempre aprendo algo de tus respuestas, espero que las preguntas nunca se acaben para que puedas seguir ayudándonos siempre


----------



## frida-nc

> Siempre aprendo algo de tus respuestas


Yo también, ¡De acuerdo, de acuerdo!

Y además, aprendo lo que es ser persona buena, amable, simpática, y honrada. 
Amigo Ayutuxte, 3000 posts, Valuable; your continued presence, Priceless!

Fuerte abrazo, Frida


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Thank you, thank you and a lot of more thank you's.

Muchas gracias ILT y Frida: Dos entrañables y egregias compañeras de Word Reference. Es un privilegio inmensurable para mí, recibir sus parabienes, pero bueno ya no sigo porque ya me puse sonrojado con tanto cumplido inmerecido.

Un abrazo a ambas.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Ayutuxte! ¡Felicidades!

Aunque nunca he pisado el foro de Terminología financiera (quizá debo más de lo puedo pagar al estado y no me he enterado...), sí nos hemos cruzado en algunas discusiones, así que quería felicitarte por los más de 3000 aportes que has colocado en los Fondos Mutuos que son los foros...  (o debería decir acciones de la bolsa...)

Un fuerte abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Gracias Erasmo. Eso mismo digo yo, que tampoco he tenido el placer de coincidir con vos en el Foro Médico, donde sos uno de los pilares más versados e ínclitos y con quien se puede encontrar la respuesta más acertada. 

Gracias amigo Erasmo por esa felicitación y espero hacer lo mismo muy pronto yo también, pues ya a paso firme y seguro vos también te estás acercando a los 6,000.

Un fraternal abrazo y saludo,


----------



## Mate

Felicitaciones, Ayutuxte, por tus primeros tres mil. 

¡No le afloje, compañero!


Un abrazo,

Mate


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Gracias amigo Mateamargo. Claro que te tomo la palabra y no pienso tirar la toalla. Mi idea es seguir al pie del cañón, dándole duro a tanto término que surja y por más exótico que sea para hallarle su par en inglés o español, pero eso sí rodeado y contando con la ayuda de tan excelentes colegas, con lo cual nada es imposible.

De nuevo, muchas gracias Mate.


----------



## Caliban

Ayutuxte,

¡Felicidades! Me has ayudado muchisimo en este corto tiempo en WR. ¡Gracias por ayudarme y salvarme con todos los términos financieros!

Un abrazo 
Caliban


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Ha sido un gusto Calibán y creeme que lo seguiré haciendo siempre, todo y cuando las respuestas estén al alcance de mi muy limitados y exiguos conocimientos. A través de tus preguntas yo también aprendo y mucho.

Gracias por acordarte de mí y un abrazo hasta el Perú.


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades Ayutuxte por tu postiversario.
Te traje unas  *pupusas  para celebrar.
* Gracias por tu sabia ayuda en los foros, nos enriquece a todos.
* 
*


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*  ¡Felicidades Ayutuxte!  *_​ 
_Es un verdadero placer leer tus comentarios, siempre interesantes e impregnados de la amabilidad que te caracteriza._

_Un abrazo y ¡Gracias por esos 3,162 posts! (y contando) _​ 
_Beatriz/Tampiqueña_​


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Gracias Kibramoa y Tampiqueña. Pero la verdad es que yo también he aprendido y mucho de ustedes a través de sus acertadas respuestas. Mi mayor deseo es que sigamos siempre compartiendo en WR por muchos millooooones de posts más.

Saludos a ambos,

p.s. Las pupusas estaban deliciosas, al igual que las "chelas". Gracias Kibramoa.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Fernando.

Muchísimas gracias a vos también porque yo he aprendido y mucho de tus aportes.

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

¡Feliz postiversario!

No tenía ni idea de esas habilidades tuyas en el foro financiero pero sí que tengo claros tus buenos aportes en el "Sólo español". Gracias por todos y a por otros 3000 al menos. 

Saludos afectuosos y un pequeño presente para celebrar.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Vecino! Mucho me complace felicitarte en esto tus ya 3'314 post. 

¡Ya desde el 4 hasta acá más de 300 post! ¿A dónde nos vas a dejar?

Espero sigas compartiendo con nostros tus conociemintos, y haciendole honer a tu patria ¡Eres el salvador de muchas conversaciones!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

lamartus said:


> ¡Feliz postiversario!
> 
> No tenía ni idea de esas habilidades tuyas en el foro financiero pero sí que tengo claros tus buenos aportes en el "Sólo español". Gracias por todos y a por otros 3000 al menos.
> 
> Saludos afectuosos y un pequeño presente para celebrar.


 
Muchas gracias Lamartus; lo mismo digo yo de tus esclarecedoras participaciones, llenas de amenidad y sabiduría. Un abrazo hasta la Madre Patria.

Gracias por el presente.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¡Vecino! Mucho me complace felicitarte en esto tus ya 3'314 post.
> 
> ¡Ya desde el 4 hasta acá más de 300 post! ¿A dónde nos vas a dejar?
> 
> Espero sigas compartiendo con nostros tus conociemintos, y haciendole honer a tu patria ¡Eres el salvador de muchas conversaciones!


 
Gracias amigo Miguelillo: Mi mayor deseo es que sigamos participando juntos en todos los millones de hilos más, que estoy seguro vendrán.

¡Un abrazo fraternal hasta México Lindo y Querido!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ayutuxte:

Acabo de ver este hilo y no querría no dejar nada escrito, puesto que en más de una ocasión, con estas malditas traducciones, he salvado el pellejo gracias a tu sabiduría y amabilidad.

Un abrazo enorme desde el barrio barcelonés del Poble-sec, con alitas para llegar a El Salvador,

TPS


----------



## krolaina

Muchas felicidades Ayu! Siempre un placer encontrarte en la navegación.
Que cumplas muchos más!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ayutuxte:
> 
> Acabo de ver este hilo y no querría no dejar nada escrito, puesto que en más de una ocasión, con estas malditas traducciones, he salvado el pellejo gracias a tu sabiduría y amabilidad.
> 
> Un abrazo enorme desde el barrio barcelonés del Poble-sec, con alitas para llegar a El Salvador,
> 
> TPS


 
Gracias Traductora. Muy apreciado ese saludo, especialmente cuando proviene de alguien que goza de tanta estimación y aprecio en estos foros. Un verdadero placer y a ver cuándo te das una vueltecita por el Foro Financiero para que nos des el privilegio de tratar de servirte.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

krolaina said:


> Muchas felicidades Ayu! Siempre un placer encontrarte en la navegación.
> Que cumplas muchos más!


 
Gracias Krolaina. Lo mismo digo yo, que tengo la oportunidad de aprender mucho de tus participaciones, siempre acertadas y amenas.

Un fraternal abrazo.


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades. Últimamente ya no tengo muchas dudas financieras (para mi tranquilidad) y ya no coincidimos mucho, pero tienes mi eterno agradecimiento por los capotes financieros y náuticos del pasado. Gracias por todo!


----------

